# Kwikee Electric steps



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Please note that AVS Steps of Whixall (Shropshire) no longer stock and will not supply spare parts for Kwikee steps.........
which is a shame cos i need linkage assembly "A" (cranked) 909534000.

Linda?
Duncan?

ANYONE!!!!! 8O


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Can obtain one from the States Paul but, sods law, we shipped last Friday so will be a good few weeks until I could get one in for you


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

LC1962 said:


> Can obtain one from the States Paul but, sods law, we shipped last Friday so will be a good few weeks until I could get one in for you


How come everytime I need summat, I JUST missed the last boat!!! 8O  
Thanks Linda, if I can't get fixed up quicker, I'll be in touch.
As it is, the bottle jack is coming in handy cos as the waters gets deeper i can jack the step up!


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Paul
Have you tried These guys?
I think they ship to the UK......
Good luck

Keith


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

zaskar said:


> How come everytime I need summat, I JUST missed the last boat!!! 8O


Perhaps I should put a post up on here approx 2 weeks before each shipment then you lot will know when you _can_ and _can't_ break stuff :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

*Kwikee Step Linkage*

Hi Paul,
you have a PM.
Dunc.


----------

